# Good routine



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi guys 

Can I get some help pretty please I have never been a member of a gym and I'm about to get it included with my new golf membership and I plan to take full advantage as its a 10 minute drive from work 

Well I'm carrying a bit of timber well tbh I look like a **** in a sock so I'm looking to loose it. Ideally I would love six pack and all that jazz but I know it's hard to get and maintain so could someone help me out what bits do I need to concentrate on how often do I need to go I could be someone's little project lol

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Do you just want to loose weight?


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

it is the main reason but I do want to tone as well


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Do they have a pool? Swimming is great for getting toned up and losing some pounds


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

I think they do yeah down there Thursday gunna have a snoop around


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

What about trying out the insanity workout. Thats pretty good, I never tired it but a few of my friends who wanted to loose weight and tone up did. 

But whatever you choose, its all about dedication


----------



## Bowgs (Apr 27, 2013)

How many times a week do you think you can get to the gym each week?

There are endless different ways to lose weight and tone up but I would concentrate on compound exercises such as squats, deadlifts, bench press, shoulder press etc. If you haven't done these before ask one of the gym instructors to show you the correct technique. Make sure you have good technique before you think about adding any weight. Once you have the technique down I would do 3/4 sets of 8-10 reps each. These exercises are great for fat burning as well as adding muscle mass. Also a lot more enjoyable than just doing cardio. You can then throw in a couple of High intensity interval runs each week as well.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Great Program
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238868

Also do you want to improve your golf as you can do a golf specific program. I play golf so know that fitness and strength is actually a massive part of it and it is slowly starting to lose the old man stigma and most pros spend as long in the gym as on the range.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238868 :thumb:


----------



## mikex (Jul 17, 2013)

All routines have good and bad points, its about finding one that will work for you and your goals.

Here's my top 5 for changing your physique.

1. Use a routine based on compound lifts (IE squat, bench, overhead press, deadlift, pullups, rows)
2. Stick to a workout for 6 months - Minimum! before deciding its crap or not working.
3. Progressive overload works. Adding weight to the bar or reps (increasing total work) is the best way to make changes to your physique.
If you cant add reps/weight for 2 consecutive weeks its time to delaod (knock weights back 20% and go again.
4. Cardio is fine, but IMHO, the best time is first thing in the morning and fasted. Medium pace, steady state. 30-40 mins.
5. Diet. million ways to do this, but the best is to eat whole foods only. meat, veg etc. Try to avoid anything with more than one ingredient in the label, wheat and alcohol should be scrapped if serious. Food after a workout can be a little more relaxed.


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Had my induction today the routine the guy has put me on is and this is just a starter as never been a member at a gym before 

3 mins on the bike
3 mins walk on the treadmill
3 mins run on the treadmill
3 mins walk
3 mins run
3 mins walk
3 mins run
15 reps x3 sets on the chest press
15 reps x3 sets on the leg lift
15 reps x3 sets on one with an overhead bar and you lean back a bit and pull down to your chest sorry cant remember what it's called lol

What do you think of that?


----------



## mikex (Jul 17, 2013)

I think its very poor.

do they have a free weights section? If so, ask to be taught how to squat and deadlift. these two exercises offer the best 'bang for your buck' in terms of energy expenditure, muscle recruitment and just plain greatness!

The only thing the above is doing is getting you moving more, which although not a bad thing, will be unlikely to produce any major changes in your physique.

As your very new to it all, I would look at something like this.

workout A
squat 3x10 
Benchpress 3x10
Some form of Row 3x10

workout B
Dealift 3x5
pullups/chin ups 3xmax (or if you cant do pullups, do the thing with the bar where you lean back slightly - called Lat pulldowns - Only, don't lean back, its supposed to minic a pullup)
Edit - 
Also do some form of overhead press. 3x10 (totally forgot to put that down)

alternate workouts each time you go. and ensure you warm up. 5 mins on cross trainer, build up using light weights. Bar only, for first set etc. 

If you are unsure of an exercise just drop me a PM.


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

They have said to do this for a couple of weeks just to get me started then they will change I will mention the free weights stuff thank you for your help now and in the future


----------



## mikex (Jul 17, 2013)

Id certainly swap out the machines for free weights, even this early. they are totally different in terms of muscle recruitment and movement patterns. Sooner you lift actual weight the better IMHO.

No problems.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

This is exactly why I stopped working as a PT, we were MADE to write workouts like this that use all the machines and therefore make you feel like you getting good value for money with your gym fees whereas in reality they are inferior routines. I even go as far as say some of these routines are dangerous as they isolate muscles and actually create imbalances between your muscles and body. 

Even for a person just starting out this is a very poor program. I go with Mikex suggestion or 5x5, you will see far superior results.


----------

